# CD/DVD drive not being recognised (Acer Aspire, Vista)



## BigH140 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi

I bought an Acer Aspire laptop a month or two ago and at first the drive was working fine, i made my clean backup and a backup with a few programs installed as well. But now, it just seems to have died. It wont recognise in explorer, Nero, the default DVD maker that comes with it, nothing.

Device manager gives this error:
Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available.

I have checked for updated drivers, says they are fully updated.
I have disabled and reenabled, nothing
I have uninstalled and restarted, just says there is a problem with the installation of the hardware (and then same error in device manager)
I have checked the connections inside the laptop, and there has been no change.

Obviously i cannot use the backup DVDs to reboot the laptop (unless i buy an external drive, which i really cant afford to do) and i have searched on google a LOT to try and find a solution/the drivers for the drive to no avail. Am getting pretty desperate to find a solution now.

Oh, and before anyone suggests it, I am a third year Undergrad at University of Birmingham and can not afford the time it would take to send it off to get a repair/replacement.

Hope someone can help!

Andy


----------



## terrymccollum (Nov 10, 2008)

Did you find a fix yet? If not, try this and let me know if it worked. I have had my aspire 5100 for almost 2 years. I dealt with the stupid dvd drive issue since like the first month I got it. Even went so far as to sending it back to Acer and them putting a new motherboard into the notebook. I've even tried that registry edit where you delete the upper and lower filters...worked for a while but eventually, same proplem. So here's the thing. For the past few days my dvd drive has been showing up and I've been using it and everything seems so perfect. What did I do? I unscrewed the drive from the bottom of the notebook. When I slid the drive out of its slot there was a little metal bracket that holds the drive in place. It has some very tiny screws in it. Remove that bracket from the drive and reinstall the drive without screwing it in at all. Yes, there is a risk of it sliding out if you're not careful, but this worked for me. When I booted, the drive showed up. My guess is that the bracket causes it to not make a FULL connection. Don't get me wrong, with the bracket installed, the light comes on as if the dvd drive is loading, it even responds to me pushing the button and opens up, but didn't show up in My Computer. But now it does. Try this and PLEEEEEEEZE let me know if it works. I want to flood every forum and tell people how to get over this so no one has to go through what I did. 

Good Luck!


----------

